# Off! Clip-on



## kwalker (Jun 30, 2011)

Anyone ever use one of these before? The thought of never having to spray bug repellent on my poor soul again really makes me motivated to try one of them out. It apparently offers full body protection from the little terds and is reusable with little disks you put into the fan. I'd be interested in seeing if one of these actually worked and if it did I'd be pretty excited to never have to worry about accidentally getting a mist of bug spray in my mouth again and smelling like a citronella candle for hours after.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 30, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing. I was considering buying one and trying it out. Just this week I went looking for it at the store. They only had the refills, though.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 30, 2011)

If anyone tries this, and it works let me know!  I mean, people who are super sensitive to mosquitoes!  This sounds like a great idea.


----------



## kwalker (Jun 30, 2011)

Nothing's worse then trekking in the woods pouring sweat and irritated by the surprise roots and branches that like to trip you. Oh wait, there is! A swarm of little vermin buzzing around your head and into your ears, nose, mouth ANYWHERE there's an opening on your face. It'd be awesome to have one of these if it worked. I always considered bringing a Citronella candle to my site and lighting it up while I dig. It'd be an extra burden but for some reason Mosquitoes hate them.

 If I ever get over to a store that has these in the near future I'll pick one up just to give it a try. If not, I'll save you guys the trouble and stick in my folly box [] Unless someone else has one of these and they'd be willing to share some experiences with it!


----------



## Plumbata (Jun 30, 2011)

Skeeters usually leave me alone for the large part, but my girlfriend gets eaten alive by them. The running joke is that I don't need repellent of any sort while she is around because every last skeeter goes for her. Unfortunately for her there is much truth to the joke, lol.

 She has been wondering about the efficacy of these devices as well, dorky as they may be, and since none of you have yet tried them out I may get one for her and then post the results.


----------



## epackage (Jun 30, 2011)

for Gnats I use a dryer sheet to keep them away, I tuck it into my collar and it smells nice all day to boot...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> for Gnats I use a dryer sheet to keep them away, I tuck it into my collar and it smells nice all day to boot...


 
 I tuck a strawberry Philly Blunt between my lips,smoke um out!
    Works like a charm!


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 30, 2011)

One thing that definitely works for me (and I am a mosquito magnet to the extreme), is Repel Oil of Lemon Eucalyptus.  There are different brands of bug products all called "Repel", but this is the one to get.  You will probably need to order it online.  It keeps ticks away too.  I sprayed everywhere with another brand called "Repel", and got mosquito bites and a tick.  The former is all natural and I can work in my garden or do whatever I want outside for as long as I like without a single mosquito venturing near me.


----------



## glass man (Jul 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 IS this gal lusting after her own self???[] Dam every insect loves to bite me!Especially fleas!!We let our dog in over the winter and this spring had fleas in the house!!GEEZ I HATE THEM!Raid finally got rid of em.Guess they love me cause My blood is so sweet!JAMIE


----------



## swizzle (Jul 1, 2011)

I just bought the off clip on and gave it a brief diggers test. I set it in a tree branch above my digging spot and it seemed to be working to a degree. I wasn't eaten alive but I noticed when I stood up and walked a few feet away to do anything I was swarmed by the usual lot of skeeters. It takes a few minutes to cover your area with repellant. I think what was happening when I was getting bit is that a slight breeze would air out my area and they would move back in and I'd swat a few. Then they'd be no bother for a few more minutes. This is made for sitting in one spot on calm days. For now though IO'm thinking about sticking with DEET 40% because of the ticks in my area. When I go hiking in the Adirondacks I may bring the clip on with me. Ticks are few and far between in the ADK. Swiz


----------



## kwalker (Jul 1, 2011)

That's predictably I'd imagine. Considering it's a fan I'd imagine it sort of showers the area but the slightest breeze would blow it away.

 I think the reason you don't have ticks up there is because they all ran down here for a breather! Some guys have all the luck I guess [8D]


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jul 1, 2011)

The bugs I really hate are those deer flies! They really hurt!


----------



## kwalker (Jul 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Bottles r LEET
> 
> The bugs I really hate are those deer flies! They really hurt!


 
 Down here it's ticks and over at the shore its the dreaded GREEN HEADS [X(] They've gotta be the most diabolical creature ever created. No i repeat NO amount of bug spray deters them and their bite feels like a needle. They enjoy suckling on your blood if you let them to feed their eggs like vampires. and particularly like to attack your in waves of 5 or 6 []BE WARNED! They're found pretty much in every back bay and marsh of the seashore and they LOVE attacking the unsuspecting adventurer out on an island or small beach especially during low tide. Your typical insect menace with modifications [&:] Sorry about that but I felt it vital to give anyone a fair warning before heading to our shores unprepared. Not that you can really be prepared for them anyway.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  kwalker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I'm down the shore right now... And I second that advice. Greenheads have to be one of the most vile animals in the world. The worst thing is, NOT EVEN CLOTHING CAN PROTECT YOU! They bite right through bathing suits, shirts, or whatever you're wearing. You practically need a frying pan to swat these things, truth be told. There's dents in my car from where we hit them on the highway... [&:]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 1, 2011)

I remember those damn things! You guys aren't exaggerating.. I remember one day being out sailing on a laser.. the wind died on me and I got swarmed by them so badly, I decided to plunge into the water.. only to get the crap stung out of me by jellies.. awesome day it was..


----------



## kwalker (Jul 1, 2011)

You can try and try but the Greenheads always win...The little bastards love to eat you up for all your worth. The only thing that beats them is a stiff breeze which down here is always fairly constant. But the days when there is none and you sweat...it's almost like they have an attraction to it. You're eaten within minutes!


----------



## swizzle (Jul 2, 2011)

Type in Deer Fly Patch on ebay. There's a sweet product for them bitin' bass turds. Not sure if it'll work on green heads. Do green heads go for the top of your head like a deer fly? If so it'll work on green heads too. All it is is a flesh colored stick pad that you stick on the back of your hat. They see it and dive onto it and get stuck. No chemicals or mess. You can order larger quantities from a company called trednot I think that's the name. Let me go pull a link real quick. Swiz


----------



## swizzle (Jul 2, 2011)

http://www.flypatch.com/dealerlist.html

 Here's a whole list of places that sells them. It says it works on green heads as well. Click on the home page and they have a video. It wouldn't play for me though. The home page tells more about it. Swiz


----------



## kwalker (Jul 2, 2011)

That's really interesting Swiz. Green heads will go for just about any part of your body. They'll try anywhere to get a bite. I'm not sure if it would work or not but I'm certainly going to have to try this when I head down the shore next week. It's funny how many bug sprays out there say "protects from Green Heads!" when really they don't. I don't even think an air tractor spraying bug spray over you would work these things can survive anything. Except my hand though [] They like to stick around for long times so you can easily kill them if you're quick enough. But who wants to be swatting at 500 bugs all day long?


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 2, 2011)

We always used to go to OC NJ and I don't remember them.  How about Sea Lice?  Those are terrible.  They get in your bathing suit.  Anyway, my mom gave me one of those OFF clip ons and I am going to try it and report my results.


----------



## kwalker (Jul 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> We always used to go to OC NJ and I don't remember them.Â  How about Sea Lice?Â  Those are terrible.Â  They get in your bathing suit.Â  Anyway, my mom gave me one of those OFF clip ons and I am going to try it and report my results.


 
 The areas that you really get them bad are Brigantine and sometimes Strathmere. Occasionally you'll get a few in the back bays of Sea Isle. You're pretty much going to find them in the swampy areas behind the island; but Brigantine is by far one of the worst areas for Green Heads.

 Sea Lice are pretty nasty too. I know a few people who've gotten them and they're just a pain. They're itchy, scratchy and just put a damper on any fun going to the beach.


----------



## swizzle (Jul 2, 2011)

Sorry I don't have any patches for sea lice or sea fleas either. [8D]


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 2, 2011)

We have Horse flies around here[]-----i have been working 40ft in the air the last 2 weeks and they have been after me everyday[].  Even the baby ones will bring tears to your eyes[].  I got desperate and sprayed my hat and pants with Raid Yard Guard. It works!-----i was thinking i might try Swallowing 4 or 5 of those off things----the FERTS should keep them away![8D][sm=tongue.gif][sm=tongue.gif][sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## swizzle (Jul 3, 2011)

If the ferts don't keep them away then try lightin' one up. Maybe you can fog them out. []


----------



## kwalker (Jul 3, 2011)

Or get a bee keeper's suit []


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 3, 2011)

[8D]


----------



## kwalker (Jul 3, 2011)

I think you wouldn't have to worry about Horse flies but seeing as though you'd blend into the sand I don't think the Sand Flea issue would be resolved [&:]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 3, 2011)

I just wonder if there are other spots on the ole www. that folks are discussing the new Off Clip on.






]

 I still like the greasy feel and lovely aroma of Deep Woods. I just noticed they have a Sportsman edition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though that blue can just doesn't call to me like the green.

 Don't even mention


----------



## kwalker (Jul 3, 2011)

I gotta say that I do like using bug spray; almost like a mental check every time you smell it and apply it you know it's on you and working. The only thing I don't like is how sticky it can get. The "Skin Sensitive" jazz just doesn't work for me either. The good old spray is great for day outings where you'll be able to get a clean-off at the end of it. But boondocks-camping for extended periods or something along those lines I would definitely use one of the clip-ons.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 3, 2011)

> I just wonder if there are other spots on the ole www. that folks are discussing the new Off Clip on.


 
 Well it turns out there is plenty of discuusion. Jury seems still to be out.  Bow Hunters of Texas, Bored Housewives, Archers are divided.

 We're behind the curve to the Chronicle of the Horse crowd.


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 3, 2011)

I have seen commercials for Deep Woods Off in a new spray powder ----Anyone else heard of it?


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey Mr. Fred,

 That would be the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Dry. I only used it once and passed on the can to She Who Went Kogomi Picking. Didn't get a review from the girls.

 It was much less greasy than the original bug juice.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Jul 4, 2011)

Since we are talking about pest problems I thought I would share a product I came acros. If you are having problems with ants....those small little piss ants. ..There is a product called Terro. You just put a small drop on a piece of cardboard and they go after it like its somekind of ant "crack"  The next day I they are completely gone. They take this stuff back to the colony and kills the queen and the entire colony. After a few years of battling these little critters I have finally won.

   Honestly, I have never seen anything like it. You can get it at Home Cheapo... The best ant killer ever made. I dont know if it works on fire ants or any other kinds of ants , but those small pesky ants....it kills them dead! No dead ant corpse laying around...they just dissappear. Once again it is called TERRO cost like $3.95 I swear by it.


----------



## kwalker (Jul 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  PrivyCheese
> 
> Since we are talking about pest problems I thought I would share a product I came acros. If you are having problems with ants....those small little piss ants. ..There is a product called Terro. You just put a small drop on a piece of cardboard and they go after it like its somekind of ant "crack"  The next day I they are completely gone. They take this stuff back to the colony and kills the queen and the entire colony. After a few years of battling these little critters I have finally won.
> 
> Honestly, I have never seen anything like it. You can get it at Home Cheapo... The best ant killer ever made. I dont know if it works on fire ants or any other kinds of ants , but those small pesky ants....it kills them dead! No dead ant corpse laying around...they just dissappear. Once again it is called TERRO cost like $3.95 I swear by it.


 
 Sounds horrible, violent, disgusting and dastardly! Like a mass suicide of ants brought on by their own ignorance!


 ....I like it.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 4, 2011)

My Mom gave me an Off Clip-On.  I tried it today.  It works alright for gardening, although I still got bitten in a few places.  I will know more tomorrow when/if more bites show up.  I would say it's good for staying in one spot, but some strays will still make their way past the "barrier" and bite you if you are mosquito bait, like me.  My vote still goes to the Repel Oil of Lemon Eucalyptus.  The only problem is having to order it online.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, I after using the Off Clip-On, here is my report.  I had it clipped on the side of my shorts and noticed a mosquito on the other side, on my knee.  I thought maybe me bending over to work, with it on the side, I was covering it up too much, and didn't know if anything was biting me in the back.  I clipped it onto the back of my shorts.  Today, some bites came up on the back of my neck.  So, I can't give it a thumbs up.  It's too difficult to tell, and I did still get bitten.  This was just working in my garden, not even in the swampy, mosquito-infested creek area behind the house.  

 I would still be bothered by mosquitoes and would probably be okay with a few bites, were it not for my extreme reaction to them.  I get huge, itchy welts that last for a long time.  Thank goodness I have not gotten any bee stings.  If I get stung on my foot, for example, the entire foot swells up.


----------



## kwalker (Jul 5, 2011)

That's interesting, and it's almost as if it could be predicted. I think it's intended for lounging around outside or something like that because it's a fan and creates a small almost bubble of protection. I saw them at the store today and was going to buy one. But THEN I saw there was a sale on cereal....sometimes you have to weigh the options and make a sacrifice...


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes, it says give it a few minutes after changing spots.  Well, that's not really possible when working outside, and my garden isn't even that big.  Good choice on the cereal.  I am going to try this thing out on Joe and see how it works for him.  Maybe the less mosquito prone will have more success.


----------



## kwalker (Jul 5, 2011)

I think I'm also gonna do some searchin' on if it's possible that people are more prone to bug bites than others. I'm pretty prone to getting bitten but other people can go without getting a single nip. I'll be back!


----------



## kwalker (Jul 5, 2011)

Here's what I've dug up. I'm pretty surprised I gotta say.

 "The reason why some people are more  attractive to mosquitoes is a  riddle for scientists. A full understanding of  this phenomenon would go  a long way to reduce the incidence of malaria and its  complications. 

  A female mosquito can â€œsmellâ€ its  blood dinner from a distance of up to  50 kilometres. Its bite can mean much  more than a few days of itching.  For some people, it can cause severe allergic  reactions. In addition,  you could contract mosquito-transmitted diseases such  as malaria,  dengue fever, Ross River Fever and West Nile virus. 

  In a bid to find a lasting solution  to the disease, scientists have  been considering why mosquitoes are selective  in the people they  â€œbiteâ€. There are several schools of thought on why  mosquitoes bite  some people more than others. The fact that most mosquitoes are   attracted to the odour of carbon dioxide emitted with the breath of  human  beings hardly explains why some people are bitten more than  others...."

 "...There are theories that women are  more likely than men to be bitten  because mosquitoes are repelled by the strong  odour of male sweat, but  this is not true either.

  Some schools of thought hold that  mosquitoes prefer women because of  some secret hormonal trigger. But the  explanation might be simpler:  Women generally have thinner skin than men, so they  are more likely  targets of mosquitoes. 

  Does the human body have compounds within  it and from without that are a  â€œmagneticâ€ for mosquitoes? Can the more recent  thinking that  substances in perfumes, soap residues, facial make-up, deodorants  and  other compounds on the skin result in someone becoming more or less   attractive to mosquitoes be true? 

  Researchers have lately found that  some people give off â€œmasking  odoursâ€ that prevent mosquitoes from finding  them. They found that  â€œunattractiveâ€ individuals give off different chemical  signals compared  with â€œattractiveâ€ individuals..."

 "...Mosquitoes also target people who  produce excess amounts of uric acid.  These substances can trigger mosquitoesâ€™  sense of smell, luring them to  land on unsuspecting victims. People who emit  large quantities of  carbon dioxide, such as large people and pregnant women,  are also  threatened by mosquitoes. Movement and heat also attract mosquitoes.
                Keeping the mosquito bite at bay can  be achieved,  however, by using chemical-based repellants like DEET and  alternative  repellents such as the soybean oil-based repellants, which offer   protection for about 1.5 hours. Oils like citronella, eucalyptus,  peppermint,  lemongrass and geranium provide short-lived protection..."

 All from http://www.eyesonmalaria.org/fourthedition16.html

 Looks like some people may be more susceptible to being bitten than others. You don't have Gout do you Laur? []

 DeHavilland Mosquito


----------

